# Vista sidebar ticker



## gregcourageous (5 May 2007)

Hello all, Just wondering if anyone knows of a gadget for the windows sidebar that gives you the latest price of ASX stocks, the included one only seems to work for US & Canada


----------



## barnz2k (7 May 2007)

I wouldnt mind one for Yahoo Gadgets too. I had one but it was producing weird results. I thought just the currency was wrong but it was more skewed than that..

A guy posted a RSS feeder here he made which worked, as txt with links. 

PS: how is vista and its sidebar??


----------



## gregcourageous (8 May 2007)

I love Vista - anyone that slags it just like putting the boot in Microsoft because its easy to do. I've got a custom built system, and off a fresh install everything runs perfectly, no missing drivers, no nothing, best ever! Admittedly the side bar is a bit of a wank, but handy for feeds, and any other info you often access, the Aero interface is also best ever. Takes a little bit of getting used to, but once you settle in you can't go back - it's like getting a new car.


----------



## cookieinc (14 May 2007)

Hi Greg, just found this forum today (n00b researching before my first trade), and saw your thread, which gave me a good reason to sign up right now. 

Assuming you are referring to YoStock, you can easily add aussie stocks by putting .AX after it, eg. RIO.AX. The all ords index is ^AORD. It gets data from Yahoo Finance.

I modified it a bit and gave it a facelift :







I haven't been bothered changing the layout, so it can only fit ~4 on there.... but if there is enough interest here I'll give it a crack.

Oh yeah, it's not really in a state for public use, so i'm not really comfortable uploading it yet, unless you guys convince me otherwise!

Alex


----------



## gregcourageous (14 May 2007)

Hey dude. 

Not sure what YoStock is, but it looks alot better than the crap i have been using. Send it too me! 

Greg@kidcourageous.com


Cheers
Greg


----------



## barnz2k (15 May 2007)

is Yostock a Vista sidebar one?

PS Greg: best to post your email something like

greg [at] kidcourageous.com

helps avoid the spam bots!!


----------



## cookieinc (15 May 2007)

Yeah YoStock is a US stock ticker for Vista Sidebar. I just modified it to look a little nicer and display ASX stocks better.

Download here:
http://www.cookieinc.com/AusStocks.gadget

Any comments welcome!


----------



## ajoz (16 May 2007)

Looks good the work you have done. What did you use for modifying it from yostock. I have been googling to find something but so far haven't. What I am looking for is something that looks like the Yahoo! Stock Ticker but only a little bit more elegant. I am only looking to display world indices.




Any chance of you pointing me in the right direction of doing this myself or modding yours.

Thanks,


----------



## ajoz (16 May 2007)

ajoz; said:
			
		

> Looks good the work you have done. What did you use for modifying it from yostock. I have been googling to find something but so far haven't. What I am looking for is something that looks like the Yahoo! Stock Ticker but only a little bit more elegant. I am only looking to display world indices.
> 
> View attachment 8935
> 
> ...




On further searching have come across the following Vista Gadget which handles World Indices and overseas stocks. I don't think it handles Australian Stocks




Download Link: 

http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=a5084e37-4d4b-4563-85a6-2cc5b95925ed&bt=1&pl=1


----------



## gregcourageous (16 May 2007)

Thanks cookieinc, Just received you email, will give it a run tomorrow 

Thanks for the tip barnz2k

Greg


----------



## cookieinc (16 May 2007)

ajoz said:


> Looks good the work you have done. What did you use for modifying it from yostock. I have been googling to find something but so far haven't. What I am looking for is something that looks like the Yahoo! Stock Ticker but only a little bit more elegant. I am only looking to display world indices.
> 
> Any chance of you pointing me in the right direction of doing this myself or modding yours.




Thanks Ajoz, that Yahoo widget looks pretty cool, but with Sidebar on Vista it's pretty annoying to have to install Yahoo widget software as well. I know I can't be bothered : 

If you know the basics of (X)HTML + CSS + Javascipt, you should be able to tinker around with Vista gadgets. Once it's installed, navigate to:
C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\GADGETNAME
All code & images should be contained in that folder.

For more info see http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms723694.aspx

If you're still unsure I'll see if I can modify mine so it's vertical displayed like the Yahoo one.


----------

